# Review: 2012 GNU Impossible Series EC2 BTX



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks for the review. interesting to see peoples opinions on ec2 vs c2. i dont think theres been enough reviews out there yet. i was interested in the attack banana ec2, but might hold off if c2 seems to be the poppier of the 2


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

i have a 159 attack banana and i feel like this is gnu's version of attack banana + asymmetry + lighter + stiffer
if i dont sell my attack banana then i will give you guys a back to back comparison when the season restarts


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, so I was way off base on the retail price. The board actually retails for *$800*!
At no point did I feel I was riding a eight hundred dollar board. However it is also quite different from anything I've ridden before and there is definitely something going on with this board that makes Mervin think they can charge so much. My gut feeling is that this is the board that is trying to out _magic _the Banana Magic.
The board is light, has some sick pop, playful due to the EC2 and yet carves like a big mountain free riding board. It has Pickle tech, MTX, and more durable top sheet. In theory, they addressed much of the complaints we have. In the real world however, how many of us got that kind of cash? I'm really interested if anyone would chime in on how they feel about this board after extensive riding.


----------

